# NY yarn shops



## Bearlady56 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am going with my husband to Manhattan for Valentines and looking for yarn shops anyone have any suggestions> I know about Purl Bee and loopy Mango in SoHo- any other good ones. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Knitty City is really nice.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lion Brand Yarn has a store and studio in Manhattan.Lion Brand Yarn Studio
34 West 15th Street, between 5th & 6th Avenues
New York, NY 10011. If you can get to Queens Smiley has a yarn shop with awesome values. Check out their website for more info www.smileysyarns.com


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Lion Brand is closed on Fri/Sat
check times on the website.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like The Yarn Company. Check out their website.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Manhattan

Annie & Co. Needlepoint and Knitting 1325 Madison, NY NY 10128 near 93rd St.

Downtown Yarns, 45 Avenue A (between 3rd and 4th Street), New York, NY 10009, Owner Rita Bobry, 212-995-5991. (10% discount for NYCCG members)

Gotta Knit, 14 East 34th Street; 5th Floor (between 5th & Madison Aves.), NY 10016, (212) 989-3030

Habu Textiles, 135 West 29th Street, Suite 804, New York, NY 10001. 212.239.3546. Open Monday->Saturday, 10AM - 6PM. 

Knitting and Stitching, 1207 First Avenue between 65th and 66th St

Knitty City, 208 West 79th Street (Between Broadway and Amsterdam), New York, NY 212-724-9596. Opened 1/14/2006. (10% discount for NYCCG members.)

Olivo's Fashions and Yarns, 55 Avenue C (between 4th & 5th Streets), New York, NY 10009, Owner Felix Olivo, 212-533-2238

P & S Fabrics Corp, 355 Broadway, New York, NY 10013. 212 226-1534, 212 226-1572. Closed on Saturdays

Purl, 459 Broome Street, New York, NY (212) 420-8796
School Products, 1201 Broadway (Between 28th & 29th), New York, NY 10001. Owner: Berta Karapetyan, 212-679-3516. (10% discount, on yarn only) (member review)

Seaport Yarns, 181 Broadway, Fifth Floor, New York, NY 10007 212-608-3100 (10% discount for NYCCG members)
String, 33 E. 65th St., 2nd Floor, New York, NY (212) 288-9276, 212-288-YARN, [email protected]

Stitches East, 55 East 52nd Street, New York, NY 212-421-0112

Wool Gathering, 318 East 84th Street, New York, NY. 212-734-4747

The Yarn Company, 2274 Broadway (at 82nd Street), 2nd floor, New York, NY, 212-787-7878

Yarntopia - 974 Amsterdam Ave. (at 108th St.), New York, NY. 212-316-9276 (YARN) Owner Dona Flam.


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

I like ANNIE &CO. on the upper east side- Madisonav. bet.93rd &94 th


----------



## Bearlady56 (Aug 21, 2011)

wow thank you so much for all the replies.


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

thank you for all the yarn locations!!


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

I would definitely call before going to any of the stores in lower Manhattan, due to Superstorm Sandy many are still closed.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

School Products has moved. They are now 135 West 29th Street, Suite 402 ( between 6th and 7th Aves).


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarntopia on Amsterdam Ave has closed - so I've been told.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

My regular yarn shops (in order of preference) are:

Loopy Mango
The Yarn Co
Knitty City
Annie & Co
School Products
Gotta Knit

Manhattan has so many wonderful stores that I just can't frequent them all so those are just my favorites. Don't leave without going tp Loopy Mango though. They are fabulous! They all have websites with updated locations and hours. Yarntopia was one of my favorites as well but they have closed.


----------



## leigh2e (Jun 3, 2012)

I loved Loopy Mango and Purl .I visited from Australia last year and bought some really unusual knitting fibres. The ladies were very helpful. Have fun.


----------

